# ~ Flames / Real or Traditional Thread ~



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I know this aint really lowrider related but,,, This is the paint section so ,,,Why not post up various styles of it in different stages ....................


I am working on these Stylized real flames right now ..... I will take pics along the way & post them as I go.................. Im trying to separate my style from others but ,,,, Im sure you can see others influences in my work ...................

Lets hope this turns out ................... Or else Im Getting the reducer & Wiping it all back off...................


Tins: 
Painted PPG base black , 1 coat of Clear added & allowed to dry ....... Scuffed up with a grey scotchie........... PPG White Base & Chrome yellow Mixed with Binder & Dry pearls added , HOK Sg100 mixed 80/20% with KK's for the kandys ( Pagan Gold & Apple red mixes - Reduced 2:1 )................

Just finished Basic outlines on the rear fender / Working on tanks & Front fender now.....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE SMOKE

LOOKS KOOL


BUT LOOKS LIKE SMOKE


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ Its just a basic outline for the succeeding layers of paint ......... 


I have to go back & Fill in with some yellows, Kandy pagan & Then Tangerine to push certain licks back into the depths...

I will then come back with a darker Shadow mixture to define the layers of licks , Highlight other areas with yellows & then re kandy pagan areas to push them back again ....

Come back with white highlights to define the hottest spots of the flames & then kandy Pagan certain parts of them to take the Edge off the white.....................



Multi Layering Process / to say the least .....................


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i like it so far


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

looking good so far blueberry, will look way diff once you get some kandy shades over it, keep it up , post some more progress....

a few of my flame work in diff styles...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

a few more, kinda a must to learn flames for a custom painter, seems all i do all year is flames and skulls, just what ppl ask for all the time.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Those are bad asssss!!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

few ones I have done



dont hate... I only learn from doing it, there is no one near to even watch or ask questions about how to do things


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

some really nice work there mad one


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 4 2008, 12:57 PM~10335368
> *looking good so far blueberry, will look way diff once you get some kandy shades over it, keep it up , post some more progress....
> 
> a few of my flame work in diff styles...
> *







Thanks ,, But,,, I WIPED IT ALL OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I started filling in with my PPG light chrome yellow & when I applied the kandy colors -- I didnt like how the kandy played off the yellow.............

I usually use the "Lemon Yellow" from HOK but,,, Im out & the supplier is out........ So ,,, I mixed it down with some more sg-100 & some white to mellow it & gave it another go ----------- WAY NICER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pics on that later on .......................




I just keep finding myself trying to spray My own version of realistic flames - Not the mike lavallie way............ My style reminds me of a Slow burning flame without any wind........

--- Thats not the look we want !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So ,, I am redoing them right now in a faster burning look......


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 4 2008, 02:34 PM~10336209
> *few ones I have done
> dont hate... I only learn from doing it, there is no one near to even watch or ask questions about how to do things
> *




No hate homie ............ Im not a Wiz with the airbrush myself - I only have it to add effx & shadows to my paint.............



Mad One - You have some bad ass stuff right there!!!!!!! I dont do realistic flames at all so ,,,, Im winging it here.....................


Although I do like how the Smoke look appears under straight kandies.......!!!!! No Yellow fillers - Just straight kandy over whites .................


So ,,, I will mix up some more White pearl & see how it looks over that -- I got 1/2 a mixing bank in my Spare bedroom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the look were trying to get but,,,, I just cant pull it off.............. 

















*I keep using my own technique & its PISSING me OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

these all look better than mine!first time i tried


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> some really nice work there mad one
> Thx your real fire looks kick ass on that black cowl hood....
> 
> alott of good looking flames posted up,so many styles and all look great, seems no matter what car trend is current ,theres always a demand for some style of flames,
> ...


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> > some really nice work there mad one
> > Thx your real fire looks kick ass on that black cowl hood....
> >
> > alott of good looking flames posted up,so many styles and all look great, seems no matter what car trend is current ,theres always a demand for some style of flames,
> ...


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I did a the body and paint on this, but not the flames. Flames by Mike LaValley of Killer Paint. 










I did the paint on this one. I had it planned out with orange pearl for the top layer, and the flames were supposed to be much shorter with U shaped licks, to give it a bit more of a 70's vibe to it. My boss pulled the plug on those after I began taping them out, then the customer had me put Hugger Orange on the top. I hated the job afterwards, nothing looked right, and none of the styles of the car worked together.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

those are all nice flame jobs!
:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 4 2008, 02:57 PM~10335368
> *looking good so far blueberry, will look way diff once you get some kandy shades over it, keep it up , post some more progress....
> 
> a few of my flame work in diff styles...
> ...


killer work!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Got any more pics of this one?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well,,,,,,,, This is what i have so far --A practice run on the fender.............


I keep on getting my Smoke / Slow burning flame look ........... Its more of a Still photo look - Not a "Living" flame ........... But,,,, I guess I have to practice more..........


I have done this over a good 20 times already & I just dont like it ....... But,, I can see improvement layer after layer ...............


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that looks badass, stop trippin :biggrin:

what kind of stencils you using?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2008, 11:03 PM~10352372
> *that looks badass, stop trippin :biggrin:
> 
> what kind of stencils you using?
> *




I cant help it - Im aiming for a certain look - Like onthat Mustang hood & I keep getting these............ haha



Stencils -- I just cut a bunch out of folders & such -- Anything thicker than magazine covers........... I just pick up random one out of the pile & have at it ......

Thats the thing - It looks too Stenciled to me .......... I have some ideas on how to get around it but,,,,, I keep stenciling - I like the way they turn out but,, Its not the look I want , Ya know...........???


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10352455
> *I cant help it - Im aiming for a certain look - Like onthat Mustang hood & I keep getting these............ haha
> Stencils -- I just cut a bunch out of folders & such -- Anything thicker than magazine covers........... I just pick up random one out of the pile & have at it ......
> 
> ...


what you did it looks good, maybe to get the look you want you might need a better mix of freehand and stencil work , try doing more freehand softer flames for the background colors, reds and oranges and use the hard line stencils for your pop highlights of gold and white, every painter is diff in how they get there look, thats why its custom,theres no right or wrong way just as long as it looks good in the end ,


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Shoe Box Flat with Kandy Flake gloss flames












































Never got a pic with it pinstriped and think the top is chopped now,


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 08:11 AM~10353505
> *Shoe Box Flat with Kandy Flake gloss flames
> 
> 
> ...


That car is bad-ass,anyone else tired of the realistic flame shit?I really do not like that style at all,everyone's doing it,i figure ford will come out with it as a factory paint scheme onn the new king ranch next year. :uh:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2008, 07:58 AM~10353708
> *That car is bad-ass,anyone else tired of the realistic flame shit?I really do not like that style at all,everyone's doing it,i figure ford will come out with it as a factory paint scheme onn the new king ranch next year. :uh:
> *


The whole real fire is just another paint trend that comes in gets real hot then overused until it will die down a liltle, in the past few years it happened with tribal flames and when cameleon first came out it was everywhere. The real fire looks good and can be done by a painter with limited airbrush skill, so makes it easy for allott of ppl to acheive it, and even more so with all the "how to dvds" and stencil kits for it, but to me nothing can beat a real clean taped out ,pinstriped flame job, thats one trend that has yet to fade.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

flames laid and unmasked








drop shadows always help out








pinstriping


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

Lookin Good


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 01:59 PM~10356703
> *The whole real fire is just another paint trend that comes in gets real hot then overused until it will die down a liltle, in the past few years it happened with tribal flames and when cameleon first came out it was everywhere. The real fire looks good and can be done by a painter with limited airbrush skill, so makes it easy for allott of ppl to acheive it, and even more so with all the "how to dvds" and stencil kits for it, but to me nothing can beat a real clean taped out ,pinstriped flame job, thats one trend that has yet to fade.
> *




Its not the hardest thing I have airbrushed but,, mon o man - When you get a spit up or something -- It makes it all worthless & I start all over & wipe it all back down with reducer ................


& for some reason - If you dont have any of the Dvds or Know any of the Appropriate steps --- Its alot harder than you would think ................... 


Well,,,, I have been looking at some pics of actual fire & I can see some things in there that I need to address........................................ I am doing it for myself as well ,,, so ,, its a personal challenge 

Loose to tight / Dark to light is what i heard & its working ................


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2008, 07:58 AM~10353708
> *That car is bad-ass,anyone else tired of the realistic flame shit?I really do not like that style at all,everyone's doing it,i figure ford will come out with it as a factory paint scheme onn the new king ranch next year. :uh:
> *






Everything is a trend........... 


OG appearing Or Pearl colors were taking over recently , 

Pastel like & Solid off colors are in right now - Or just on thier way out ,,,, 

Pearl faded & Patterned is in right now ,

Suedesters are making a comeback 

Big Flakes will make another trip around , Then Kandies again ......... 


-- The styles & colors seem to follow the the coast line - It comes back around eventually .................. As far as Flames go -- I dont want to do real fire but,, I want to learn it for my self & Its a customer - Money is a factor ....................


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 7 2008, 11:20 PM~10361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I AM NOT HATING NOR AM I A PAINTER NOR AN ARTIS.BUT TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SMOKE STILL.
I WOULD TRY FEWER LINES AND SHARPER LINES NOT CURVY ONE TRY GOING WIDER WITH THE LINES THERE TO TIGHT MAKING IT LOOK LIKE SMOKE JUST MY TWO CENT LOOKING AT IT FROM THE OUT SIDE.



> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 8 2008, 02:27 PM~10365819
> *I AM NOT HATING NOR AM I A PAINTER NOR AN ARTIS.BUT TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SMOKE STILL.
> I WOULD TRY FEWER LINES AND SHARPER LINES NOT CURVY ONE TRY GOING WIDER WITH THE LINES THERE TO TIGHT MAKING IT LOOK LIKE SMOKE JUST MY TWO CENT LOOKING AT IT FROM THE OUT SIDE.
> *





My thoughts exactly .....................


Im was still trying to getthe colors correct .... I have never really done the real flames before so ,,, Im winging it ................ All i have is some pics for color refrence................


The smoke effect comes from using too much stencils - I think I may have the hang of it here...................... I ran out of paint practicing............



The Bike owner likes them but,, Im still practicing the real ones for myself...........


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

looking good homie..keep practicing and soon you will get the hang of i..


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well,,, Looks like I dont have to perfect the "Real Flame" - the Bike owner Dont want it anymore - He wants My "Smoke Version" instead.............................


HA HA HA HA ,,,, As soon as I get the real fire figured out - Things change up but I guess thats ok ............. 

He drew up a skull sketch that I went by real quick....... 

I have to start adding drop shadows , Some Kandy Apple red & then some Tangerine over all of this........ Come back over this with some more defined Licks & then More kandy's................


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

THIS TURNED OUT TO BE A GREAT TOPIC!! 

BLUEBERRY, that tank looks cool, the skull really sets it off

MAD ONE, your skills are impressive to say the least!!!! do you do all the striping as well???


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 11 2008, 05:45 PM~10393770
> *Well,,, Looks like I dont have to perfect the "Real Flame" - the Bike owner Dont want it anymore - He wants My "Smoke Version" instead.............................
> HA HA HA HA ,,,, As soon as I get the real fire figured out - Things change up but I guess thats ok .............
> 
> ...


that looks tight


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10393770
> *Well,,, Looks like I dont have to perfect the "Real Flame" - the Bike owner Dont want it anymore - He wants My "Smoke Version" instead.............................
> HA HA HA HA ,,,, As soon as I get the real fire figured out - Things change up but I guess thats ok .............
> 
> ...


i like that smoke look, looks cool


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^6 The owner changed his mind & wants this style ...............


You know how hard I fought in order to break away from the over stenciled look - Only to have to bring it back ?????????


Its like learning how to arc it just right - while pissing into the wind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Funny funny funny ..........................


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i got a box you can throw that over stenciled smoke look all over :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ Hope you aint talking about the caprice ???????????????????????


































Thats so RiCE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 13 2008, 03:13 AM~10403447
> *^^^ Hope you aint talking about the caprice ???????????????????????
> Thats so RiCE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Apr 12 2008, 08:31 AM~10397897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like how you did the shadowing


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well ,,, This is what I did on them tanks ,,,,, I was cruising along with these first few ones here & then He called & said there was TOO MUCH RED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So ,,, I wiped them clean without him knowing & redid them ........... I started getting real irritated with this guy because he wanted real fire & as soon as i was done practicing & getting that technique down -- he wanted this style ....

After I did this styl;e - He said there was too much red ,,, WTF ..........

Then ,,,, It was too yellow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So ,, I brought him the final ones in a yellowish orange state & asked if they were dark enough & he wanted more orange so ,,, i put more Orange on there ---- Cant lighten up a candy / Can always go darker is what i told him ......

So ,,, Thats it - He gave me more $$$ for the extra BS so ,,, Im good........

enjoy :































I was only 1/2 way done with these -- I was going to add some darker areas with reduced Black & Violet mix & then come back with some more Hot spot licks ............. He said there was too much red so ,,, Fuck it -- Took em off !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got some good practice in on the Smoke style .............


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to go & buy another airbrush -- This one was $129 & I was impressed by it but,, I dont think it has a teflon seal for auto solvents - the needle was starting to stick .......


I will have to see whats up with it .........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is them tins with clear on em..................Bike in progress too.....


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

BlueBerry
Bad Ass ! i like the way it came out


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^Thanks ......................




Although its not the original plan of "Real" flames -- he decided on this style instead........................ More of a slow burning look 



He is happy so ,, It was worth the previous hassels !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10393770
> * kandy's................
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: the skull sets the tank off


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 12 2008, 09:59 AM~10398326
> *THIS TURNED OUT TO BE A GREAT TOPIC!!
> 
> BLUEBERRY, that tank looks cool, the skull really sets it off
> ...


Thx, yes i do all the painting,stripping, airbrush work ect on the paint jobs i do, my striping needs help ,but only way to get better is by doing it.

Blue Berrys bike peices came out real good, gotta dig the way he kept on it doing it over until he got it down...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

tank looks good.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ OUCH !!!!!!!!!! HURTEN EM there Mad One ..............................



Im just now learing the airbrush IMO ,,,, I only used it to add shadows & such /never for detail but,,,, I like to draw shit & so I been messing around with it some more..............................



Just wished I would be able to paint my own stuff some day


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

nice jobs..
here is a 49 hudson forewall we are doing right now..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

GMC at the Dallas DUB show


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i am a painter, and there are a ton of other painters out there, but all i can say is mad one has to be one of the most versitile painters for every style. there is nothing i have seen in any style, that i was like man i dont like that. overall homie mad props you are definately an inspiration to me


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 08:04 AM~10353479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pics of this ones flame job it has on it now?


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Just did this go cart shell for a kid last week. Nothing fancy, it was a free bee...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 27 2010, 05:27 PM~16743743
> *Just did this go cart shell for a kid last week. Nothing fancy, it was a free bee...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice! Are those Turquoise Flames? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17285650
> *Wow Nice! Are those Turquoise Flames? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks... Over reduced oriental with a splash or organinc green over silver.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Apr 24 2010, 08:08 AM~17287837
> *Thanks...  Over reduced oriental with a splash or organinc green over silver.
> *


Cool! :cheesy:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Feb 5 2010, 03:46 AM~16519467
> *Got any pics of this ones flame job it has on it now?
> *


Got a few of it being worked on in the booth but dont think i have any after put together and out the door...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE+May 1 2010, 01:57 PM~17360137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow Nice J! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 2 2010, 12:08 AM~17363561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Some more bad ass flames man


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

heres a elco im workin on right now and a couple bikes ive done


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

i couldent get a ggod pic but last bike is black with ghost flame with red candy


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 1 2010, 01:57 PM~17360137
> *Got a few of it being worked on in the booth but dont think i have any after put together and out the door...
> 
> 
> ...


one of it all together


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 22 2010, 12:06 AM~17852020
> *one of it all together
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Jun 2 2010, 10:57 AM~17674841
> *heres a elco im workin on right now and a couple bikes ive done
> 
> 
> ...


Im next :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Jun 2 2010, 11:07 AM~17674945
> *i couldent get a ggod pic but last bike is black with ghost flame with red candy
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be one Clean Bike!! :h5:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

side of a cowl hood done by the mad one


----------

